# Advice regarding serving ravioli to a catered dinner



## terjemk (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi everyone. This is my first post here on ChefTalk and hope I am in the right forum. 

I am catering a small private party, 15 people and are serving 2 kinds of ravioli, oxtail with buttersage saus and a ricotta/spinach with tomato saus. I would like som advice when it comes to the reheating of the dish. I am not sure if it is best to precook the ravioli before delivery or if its best to leave them fresh in the saus for the customer to reheat before serving (it will be reheated nomatter)

I would love your take on this. 

Regards 

Terjemk


----------



## terjemk (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you so much for you reply and advice. 

My idea was to deliver the ravioli with the sauce in aluminium foil pans to the guests, they are heating the dish themselves. 

So I guess the best thing is to just leave the raviloi raw in cooled saus and leave instructions for heating? 

Again thanks for your advice.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I would be cautious with ravioli in sauce for any length of time, especially warm.

The pasta will continue to absorb sauce and become a pasty mess.

I would package the pasta and sauce separately...

Or, if the travel time is short enough, you could place the raviolis in the sauce *raw*, cover with foil, transport with instructions to heat for so many minutes until cooked through.


----------



## terjemk (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Chefross!

Yes my plan now is to lay the ravioli raw in the cooled saus with instructions to heat it. The transport is abut 30 min so i think that would work?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Terjemk said:


> Hi Chefross!
> 
> Yes my plan now is to lay the ravioli raw in the cooled saus with instructions to heat it. The transport is abut 30 min so i think that would work?


Should.

Make sure you keep your temps in the safe zone.

mimi


----------



## terjemk (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi guys. 

Just wanted to say thank you for your advice and let you know that I ended up quickly cook the ravioli and transporting them seperat from the sauces leaving the customer with instructions to heat. 

And just for laugh, as I deliver the food the hostess turns out to be Italian!!!! And I have never even been to Italy and here I have made her ravioli and an Italian inspired menu! I almost dropped dead. 

BUT! Just got feedback that her and her guest was very pleased with the meal and gave great reviews. 

Isn´t life just fun and funny!

Have a great day.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Save that one till that rainy day when everything you touch either burns or crumbles lol.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------

